# Anyone see Dish's new HD commercial?



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

It claimed OVER 70 NATIONAL HD Channels with MORE ON THE WAY. It showed the logos of many channels that we have only dreamed of having. Also mentioned about 6 months of free HD.

I don't know about you guys, but I count way under 70 national HD channels for DISH. Of course, there could be something that I don't know about.

Saw it on SpikeTV, about 4:45 EST. Anyone else seeing it?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, this commercial has been around for a couple weeks, I believe they started it during the World Series?? It has been discussed here many times, it IS very much a joke!


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Hmmm, guess I missed it. Can't someone sue for false advertising?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

How is it a joke? Because you have DirecTV and just got your HD channels, while we at Dish have had them for a year? Or because when DirecTV has commercials like this and says the same thing you think that is a joke too, since it has been shown on here a million different ways that essentially they are the same with just some different channels, but Dish will be adding ones it doesn't have right now, while DirecTV will probably never get Voom. As I have posted elsewhere, right now on my program guide I could receive 86 HD channels. that is counting everything everything, did you hear me everything, so don't ask what I include in that, I said I include EVERYTHING. So saying 70+ is real. BUT, of course that means a lot of different things and is open for interpretation. But both Direct and Dish are saying the same thing now. The point is both have A TON more than cable, that is something for SURE.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Yes, this commercial has been around for a couple weeks, I believe they started it during the World Series?? It has been discussed here many times, it IS very much a joke!


I think the one you refer to during the World Series was DirecTV's HD commercial. The OP is talking about a Dish one... unless the OP _is actually_ talking about DirecTV?

Anyway, :sigh: yet another HD channel count, false advertising, we're better than they are thread.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen both.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> I think the one you refer to during the World Series was DirecTV's HD commercial. The OP is talking about a Dish one... unless the OP _is actually_ talking about DirecTV?
> 
> Anyway, :sigh: yet another HD channel count, false advertising, we're better than they are thread.


No, E*


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> No, E*


Right, I understand that, but the one during the WS was DirecTV, no?


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 7, 2007)

I've noticed that the E* advertising tends to be very misleading. They have NFL stuff plastered all over their flyers, and the phrase "6 Months of Free HD" is extremely misleading. It implies you can get the service for free for 6 months. I'm paying comcast about $5 a month for HD channels now anyway--$20 is pretty high to get HD service.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> Right, I understand that, but the one during the WS was DirecTV, no?


E* started theirs during the world series, as D* was flying that big screen blimp thing over the stadium advertising theirs. D* had been running TV spots advertising their 70+ channels before the world series.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> How is it a joke? Because you have DirecTV and just got your HD channels, while we at Dish have had them for a year? Or because when DirecTV has commercials like this and says the same thing you think that is a joke too, since it has been shown on here a million different ways that essentially they are the same with just some different channels, but Dish will be adding ones it doesn't have right now, while DirecTV will probably never get Voom. As I have posted elsewhere, right now on my program guide I could receive 86 HD channels. that is counting everything everything, did you hear me everything, so don't ask what I include in that, I said I include EVERYTHING. So saying 70+ is real. BUT, of course that means a lot of different things and is open for interpretation. But both Direct and Dish are saying the same thing now. The point is both have A TON more than cable, that is something for SURE.


Oh boy, here we go again. No, I don't make that statement because I JUST started to get a respectable number of HD channels......blah...blah.....blah! Yes, before D* started launching in Sept., E* had more, that wasn't the point of the post. The point is this: E* is using FUZZY math, PERIOD! If D* counted EVERYTHING as you say, they would be well over 100 right now. Let's count all HD sports packages, part time RSNs, PPVs, etc. The truth is E* is butt hurt cause D* just turned the heat WAY up, and have the advantage as far as HD and sports subscriptions, they have to use fuzzy math to try and confuse the uneducated cable sub who wants to go to satellite, and only watches the commercials without looking into the validity. When D* ran adds BEFORE they added the new channels, the commercials said "D* will SOON have over 70 HD channels and up to 100 by the end of the year", the difference is they said "SOON". E* is simply counting EVERYTHING as you put it, D* is not counting everything they have, or they would be advertising OVER 100 NOW.....with say.....130 by year end.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBS Commando said:


> Hmmm, guess I missed it. Can't someone sue for false advertising?


You could probably sue someone for poisoning your environment by not changing their underwear ... we are a nation of litigators!

E* has been claiming '75' channels for a while ... yeah, you have to be special to see content on all 75. And willing to pay extra since some are PPV channels.

And 'more on the way'? Certainly. Did they say when? 2009? 2010? It isn't false advertising to say that they are eventually going to add new channels.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Oh boy, here we go again. No, I don't make that statement because I JUST started to get a respectable number of HD channels......blah...blah.....blah! Yes, before D* started launching in Sept., E* had more, that wasn't the point of the post. The point is this: E* is using FUZZY math, PERIOD! If D* counted EVERYTHING as you say, they would be well over 100 right now. Let's count all HD sports packages, part time RSNs, PPVs, etc. The truth is E* is butt hurt cause D* just turned the heat WAY up, and have the advantage as far as HD and sports subscriptions, they have to use fuzzy math to try and confuse the uneducated cable sub who wants to go to satellite, and only watches the commercials without looking into the validity. When D* ran adds BEFORE they added the new channels, the commercials said "D* will SOON have over 70 HD channels and up to 100 by the end of the year", the difference is they said "SOON". E* is simply counting EVERYTHING as you put it, D* is not counting everything they have, or they would be advertising OVER 100 NOW.....with say.....130 by year end.


WHO CARES!!!! IT'S TELEVISION!!!!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

klegg said:


> WHO CARES!!!! IT'S TELEVISION!!!!


Um, you are on a satellite website:lol: :lol:


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Um, you are on a satellite website:lol: :lol:


BUT, NOT *****IN ABOUT WHO SAID WHAT AND WHO HAS X NUMBER OF HD STATIONS!!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Gentlemen ... remain gentle men. Thanks.

_Posted as a moderator_


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

James Long said:


> Gentlemen ... remain gentle men. Thanks.
> 
> _Posted as a moderator_


Sorry all. Just tired of seeing the same stuff over and over again. I come on here to get good info, not to see adults acting like children (ie. my dad can beat your dad up)...


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> How is it a joke? Because you have DirecTV and just got your HD channels, while we at Dish have had them for a year? Or because when DirecTV has commercials like this and says the same thing you think that is a joke too, since it has been shown on here a million different ways that essentially they are the same with just some different channels, but Dish will be adding ones it doesn't have right now, while DirecTV will probably never get Voom. As I have posted elsewhere, right now on my program guide I could receive 86 HD channels. that is counting everything everything, did you hear me everything, so don't ask what I include in that, I said I include EVERYTHING. So saying 70+ is real. BUT, of course that means a lot of different things and is open for interpretation. But both Direct and Dish are saying the same thing now. The point is both have A TON more than cable, that is something for SURE.


ehhh, be careful with that claim...some of the cable companies have released CNN HD and TWC HD...i know i know...who cares about those right? thing is...it's channels that E* has failed to provide, while D* and other cables companies are coming through on them...if E* ends up waiting until the new sat is up...it could provide cable to catch up some....as far as VOOM goes...i would wait until a bunch of D* (or cable customers for that matter) are demanding the network, before using it as a "high priority" line up. A lot of E* customers love it...a lot hate it. You can count all then channels you want, fact is....E* is STILL advertising as the HD LEADER...and that is simply not true anymore..trust me...i wish it was.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

qsoundrich said:


> I've noticed that the E* advertising tends to be very misleading. They have NFL stuff plastered all over their flyers, and the phrase "6 Months of Free HD" is extremely misleading. It implies you can get the service for free for 6 months. I'm paying comcast about $5 a month for HD channels now anyway--$20 is pretty high to get HD service.


not misleading - I am getting 6 free months of HD as I type. "free HD" implies FREE HD, not SD. If I figure out the math it's actually costing about $7 and change per month for 18 months for HD (for me).


----------



## dxCoqui (Nov 8, 2007)

bairdjc said:


> not misleading - I am getting 6 free months of HD as I type. "free HD" implies FREE HD, not SD. If I figure out the math it's actually costing about $7 and change per month for 18 months for HD (for me).


The actual cost would be $20 * 12 months / 18 months = $13.33/month. Is this right??? or am I missing something...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> E* is STILL advertising as the HD LEADER...and that is simply not true anymore..trust me...i wish it was.


Get over it ... and stop assuming that you know more about E*'s future than they have stated.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Get over it ... and stop assuming that you know more about E*'s future than they have stated.


ummm last i checked...they didn't say "FUTURE HD LEADER"...they are claiming it still...after losing it...i'd get over that

and did E* release a "soon to come" statement? I didn't think they did...so I guess they haven't "stated" anything...now have they?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You pay attention to the TV ads and don't just skip them with your amazingly cool Dish Network DVR?  Seriously, what about that DirecTv ad where the gigantic satellite comes by and knocks the other nearby satellites out of orbit?


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Slordak said:


> You pay attention to the TV ads and don't just skip them with your amazingly cool Dish Network DVR?  Seriously, what about that DirecTv ad where the gigantic satellite comes by and knocks the other nearby satellites out of orbit?


that commercial is funny...with the Billy Dee Williams(?) like voice....."thats right ladies, here we come...the big dog is here...so move over little men, cause ours is bigger"...all they needed was a 6 pack of Colt 45 on the sat.

lol...it's so cheesy that it's funny. They should have got James Earl Jones, and made it a death star scene or something:lol:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

texaswolf said:


> ummm last i checked...they didn't say "FUTURE HD LEADER"...they are claiming it still...after losing it...i'd get over that
> 
> and did E* release a "soon to come" statement? I didn't think they did...so I guess they haven't "stated" anything...now have they?


No they are not like D* who announces and promises stuff for years before delivering. Dish just puts up the channels. They don't feel the need to bribe their customers to stay with far off promises.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> should have got James Earl Jones, and made it a death star scene or something:lol:


They have that one in the can for use after ATT buys Echostar. :nono:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't care much for the new Dish commercial... but it is no worse than the DirecTV commercial, which if you look closely actually shows "clips" of HD channels that do not yet exist (including ABCFamilyHD for instance).

I am disappointed that Dish is joining the stretched-advertising game... but commercials never affect me nor are they always real.

There is no PC and Mac guy inside your computer, for instance... and I've never seen anyone except Pippy Longstockings with the Wendy's girl style hair... Mountain Dew will not allow you to do crazy pro-style stunts if you drink it... and drinking Dr Pepper does not make you a "Pepper". The list goes on


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. Thread is re-opened. Once again.. Lets keep to point and stay away from the personal jabs. Any personal jab type posts will be deleted without warning.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

texaswolf said:


> E* is STILL advertising as the HD LEADER...and that is simply not true anymore..trust me...i wish it was.


Ummmm, yes, it is true, for me. The HD leader is subjective and means nothing. If the "HD Leader" doesn't carry the channels that I want they are not the "HD Leader" for me. There are also many ways to calculate who the leader is. Number of channels is just one of them. Total hours (or minutes, or seconds) of REAL HD programming is another.

This is simply chaper 12 of a stupid arguement that will go nowhere, again.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Ummmm, yes, it is true, for me. The HD leader is subjective and means nothing. If the "HD Leader" doesn't carry the channels that I want they are not the "HD Leader" for me. There are also many ways to calculate who the leader is. Number of channels is just one of them. Total hours (or minutes, or seconds) of REAL HD programming is another.
> 
> This is simply chaper 12 of a stupid arguement that will go nowhere, again.


Right, and I can see your point on that. I think the average joe blow is going to look at the channels that are offered in HD as to which they think is the leader when choosing an HD provider..if they see a lot of channels they had on cable offered in HD, then they may take that rout...without knowing the "hours or quality" of HD on them. I know when I was looking at going to a dish...i looked at who offered what channels...at the time E* offered more, and the sales guy told me they would be getting the channels I inquired about..that is where i based my decision..but I'm sure there are others who look at other aspects before choosing too.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

I hate all the D* vs. E* discussions with every ounce of my being, but I just have to say..... In all the DirecTV commercials, in EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM, they mention Dish Network. I took some marketing and advertising classes in college, and when you're constantly mentioning the competition that means the competition has something (or something up it's sleeve) that you're scared of.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I think the average joe blow is going to look at the channels that are offered in HD as to which they think is the leader when choosing an HD provider.


If I had a choice of a bunch of duplicate channels in HD that are already available in SD or a bunch of channels in HD that are not available at all in SD I would pick the latter (assuming, of course, the HD channels aren't shopping channels). But then, I never claimed to be the average Joe Blow. :lol:


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

DStroyer said:


> I hate all the D* vs. E* discussions with every ounce of my being, but I just have to say..... In all the DirecTV commercials, in EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM, they mention Dish Network. I took some marketing and advertising classes in college, and when you're constantly mentioning the competition that means the competition has something (or something up it's sleeve) that you're scared of.


yeah thats true...I think thats why E* is pushing the HD-DVR so much, because they may not have a quick answer to D* new releases...just as D* pushes around their line up, because they can't beat E* DVR.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> yeah thats true...I think thats why E* is pushing the HD-DVR so much, because they may not have a quick answer to D* new releases...just as D* pushes around their line up, because they can't beat E* DVR.


That's a good point, except for the fact there seems to be little said about how many regions have LOCAL HD channels on E* vs. D* ?

Does anyone know that? I do know in my area both Comcast and D* have local HDs, and E* does not (yet).


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> yeah thats true...I think thats why E* is pushing the HD-DVR so much, because they may not have a quick answer to D* new releases...just as D* pushes around their line up, because they can't beat E* DVR.


Good point. My Dish DVR is completely FULL of HD programming. I have a hard time shedding a tear over Dish's current lack of basic cable HD channels (USA, FX, Bravo, etc.) when my DVR is always full of HD programming. I'm learning that, for me personally, it's not the number of HD channels that's important... It's the amount of HD content I have access to at any given time. That's why I'm thinking I'll eventually try to save myself $80 a month by dropping Dish, getting a Tivo Series 3 (and taking the financial hit for a couple of years from buying the thing), hooking up rabbit ears, and just filling it up with HD programming from the broadcast networks.



hdaddikt said:


> That's a good point, except for the fact there seems to be little said about how many regions have LOCAL HD channels on E* vs. D* ? Does anyone know that? I do know in my area both Comcast and D* have local HDs, and E* does not (yet).


I feel kind of spoiled that I can just put a set of rabbit ears on the windowsill in my upstairs hallway, point them at the towers that are 7 miles away and get all my local OTA HD channels


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

hdaddikt said:


> That's a good point, except for the fact there seems to be little said about how many regions have LOCAL HD channels on E* vs. D* ?
> 
> Does anyone know that? I do know in my area both Comcast and D* have local HDs, and E* does not (yet).


that i'm not sure of...I think it depend on your area..I know when i was with Charter i got CW in HD...but i didnt get ABC in HD..where as with E* i get ABC HD, but not CW...i plan on getting an OTA anyway which will take care of that problem all together.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> My Dish DVR is completely FULL of HD programming. I have a hard time shedding a tear over Dish's current lack of basic cable HD channels (USA, FX, Bravo, etc.) when my DVR is always full of HD programming.


Right after my 722 was installed, I found out why Dish focused some effort on the USB External Hard Drive. Mine works easily and well. The extra $40 activation fee and the $200 for the extra 750GB storage was well worth it.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Right after my 722 was installed, I found out why Dish focused some effort on the USB External Hard Drive. Mine works easily and well. The extra $40 activation fee and the $200 for the extra 750GB storage was well worth it.


oh yeah...thats a huge bonus! except i need a bigger drive now...i've filled mine up:lol:


----------



## samchecker (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm currently weighing the pros and cons of switching to Direct from Dish. When I signed up for Dish a year ago, it was because I had heard all sorts of horror stories about Direct's HD DVR and they had very few HD channels. Well, the first VIP622 the installer brought was screwed up and I had to wait for a few days to get a new one. Two months ago, that DVR seized up and had to be replaced (and trust me, that box sits in one place all the time...no hard treatment there). When the VIP 622 works, though, it is a very nice box.

And now I see that channels I watch all the time, like Bravo and FX, are available in HD versions...but not on Dish. And Dish STILL hasn't brought HD locals to Columbus OH (unlike Direct); I do the best I can with OTA HD but still have problems with some stations. I did a live chat with Dish yesterday that got me nowhere...the guy from Dish just said "no plans right now for Columbus HD locals" and didn't even answer my question on when we can expect other new national HD channels.

Frankly, I'd switch to Direct right now, since by all reports they've worked the bugs out of their HD DVR, except I just found out Dish has me on the hook for about $100 if I cancel early.

Not trying to bash here at all...but I wonder if any of you have any insight on this. I mean, given my viewing habits, why should I stay on Dish, other than the early cancellation penalty?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

It will also cost you $199 for the D* Plus HD DVR hardware.

It appears that D*'s STBs are far from trouble free. Just two threads
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106342
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108431


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If Direct has the programming you want you should switch, if it is worth it to you to pay the buy out from the contract.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

samchecker said:


> I'm currently weighing the pros and cons of switching to Direct from Dish. When I signed up for Dish a year ago, it was because I had heard all sorts of horror stories about Direct's HD DVR and they had very few HD channels. Well, the first VIP622 the installer brought was screwed up and I had to wait for a few days to get a new one. Two months ago, that DVR seized up and had to be replaced (and trust me, that box sits in one place all the time...no hard treatment there). When the VIP 622 works, though, it is a very nice box.
> 
> And now I see that channels I watch all the time, like Bravo and FX, are available in HD versions...but not on Dish. And Dish STILL hasn't brought HD locals to Columbus OH (unlike Direct); I do the best I can with OTA HD but still have problems with some stations. I did a live chat with Dish yesterday that got me nowhere...the guy from Dish just said "no plans right now for Columbus HD locals" and didn't even answer my question on when we can expect other new national HD channels.
> 
> ...


$100 isn't so bad...mine is $250...I think they prorate whatever time you have left too. Only thing I would say is if you have less than a year left on your contract...you may want to hang around and see what E* adds... if you sit down and add up your cancellation + the upfront for D* equipment (and I don't think they have a dual tuner) ...you may be in for more of a loss than you may want...or not. But i can understand the frustration of no locals in HD...that would suck...if you switch now...get your locals in HD...and the channels you want in HD...you may not care about the money...so which ever is more important to you...good luck, let us know if you switch and how it goes.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

samchecker said:


> Frankly, I'd switch to Direct right now, since by all reports they've worked the bugs out of their HD DVR,


I have two of the D* HD-DVRS and they work perfectly fine. BTW, I have never had a DISH DVR, so this is NOT a comparison. By the same token, the HR20's do all they are supposed to do, and have given me no troubles.

please note that there are ALSO threads in this forum for reporting problems with DISH VIP622 DVR's
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107264
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107262


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* doesn't seem to be moving away from supporting OTA the way D* is ...
but that is a battle for another thread.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

DStroyer said:


> That's why I'm thinking I'll eventually try to save myself $80 a month by dropping Dish, getting a Tivo Series 3 (and taking the financial hit for a couple of years from buying the thing), hooking up rabbit ears, and just filling it up with HD programming from the broadcast networks.


When you're ready to do that, I have a Series 3 that I would probably trade for an owned 622 or 722.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

> They should have got James Earl Jones, and made it a death star scene or something:lol:


That would be capital....(in my best Montgomery Burns voice)


----------

